# A joke about poo (don't worry - it's clean!)



## caffeine_demon (Mar 2, 2011)

A little boy goes up to his dad and says: "Dad, where does poo come from?" Dad explains that food enters the mouth and passes down the oesophagus to the stomach. There are digestive enzymes that induce a probiotic reaction in the alimentary canal to extract protein before the waste products descend via the colon and rectum to emerge as "poo." "Crikey!" says the little boy, "Where does Tigger come from then?"


----------



## rachelha (Mar 2, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## Catwoman76 (Mar 2, 2011)

caffeine_demon said:


> A little boy goes up to his dad and says: "Dad, where does poo come from?" Dad explains that food enters the mouth and passes down the oesophagus to the stomach. There are digestive enzymes that induce a probiotic reaction in the alimentary canal to extract protein before the waste products descend via the colon and rectum to emerge as "poo." "Crikey!" says the little boy, "Where does Tigger come from then?"



Lol very good  Sheena


----------



## AnnW (Mar 3, 2011)

That's great


----------

